# Bootcamp veut une partition en FAT32 !?



## yayah (10 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous.
Galère depuis quelques temps avec mon iMac Fusion Drive, sur lequel Boot Camp ne voulait plus fonctionner (problème connu avec les Fusion Drive).

Depuis mon passage vers Catalina, Bootcamp semble vouloir fonctionner et va beaucoup plus loin dans le processus d'installation mais après la création de la partition, après avoir cliqué sur "formater" dans l'assistant, Windows tente de s'installer mais j'ai le message suivant: "Windows a détecté que la partition système EFI est formatée en NTFS. Formatez la partition système EFI en FAT32, puis redémarrez l'installation." Quand je clique sur OK l'assistant se ferme et je ne vois aucune option pour faire un formatage de ce type.

En parcourant j'ai vu des message d'utilisateurs où Bootcamp réclamait une partition en NTFS alors qu'il avait formaté en FAT32, mais ici c'est le contraire...

Pouvez-vous m'aider sur la marche à suivre ?
Merci


----------



## sinbad21 (10 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

La partition EFI doit être formatée en FAT32, pas en NTFS. Mais la partition où on va installer Windows doit être en NTFS. Normalement, quand on partitionne un disque sur Mac avec le type de partition=GUID, la partition EFI est automatiquement créée avec le bon format, FAT32. On n'a pas à gérer ça soi-même.

Je me demande bien comment vous avez pu vous retrouver avec une partition EFI formatée en NTFS ? Ou alors c'est le message d'erreur qui est fantaisiste.

Pour le savoir, montez la partition EFI sur le bureau et faites un cmd+i pour avoir les infos sur le type de partition. Si le format est identique à ça c'est bon





Pour monter la partition EFI, faites un
	
	



```
sudo diskutil mount readOnly /dev/disk0s1
```


----------



## yayah (10 Mars 2020)

Bonjour Sinbad,
merci de votre réponse rapide. Je vais essayer ça.


----------



## sinbad21 (10 Mars 2020)

J'ai oublié, faites aussi un 
	
	



```
diskutil list internal ; diskutil info disk1s1
```


----------



## yayah (10 Mars 2020)

avant ou après la première ligne de commande commençant par sudo ?


----------



## Locke (10 Mars 2020)

Je ne sais plus dans quelle langue il faut le dire, mais Assistant Boot Camp refusera obstinément toute installation ou diffusera un message d'erreur, si le disque dur interne est partitionné avant qu'il ne procède lui-même au formatage temporaire en FAT32 avant de passer la main à l'installateur de Windows dans lequel il faudra de nouveau formater en NTFS la partition WINDOWS _(en majuscules)_.

Toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec ! Donc, on ne formate rien du tout en FAT32, on laisse faire Assistant Boot Camp !


----------



## sinbad21 (10 Mars 2020)

yayah a dit:


> avant ou après la première ligne de commande commençant par sudo ?


On va faire plus simple. Faites simplement :
	
	



```
diskutil list internal ; diskutil info disk0s1 ; diskutil info disk1s1
```


----------

